# Just Tortoises or no?



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm curious how many members here keep other herps besides tortoises/turtles. And I suppose it doesn't "have" to pertain what you keep right this moment. If you routinely keep other herps, and your collection has fluctuated over the years and you anticipate it fluctuating more in the future, you can vote accordingly.

Multiple options allowed!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 23, 2011)

This is my OTHER reptile.... Her name is Ginger because of the "Ginger" colored stripe instead of a bright red stripe (she is a Florida King)


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 23, 2011)

When the children were younger, we had more types of herps. As I have said before, I have a fear of snakes, which with working with them has become more manageable. I still don't like the sudden appearance of one under my foot or hand or even the fast moving ones so much. However, I totally love my Ball Pythons. I have only the one currently. I could see me getting a few more snakes in the future (ie as a rescue comes in or I see something at a herp show) including another sand boa, perhaps a corn or something else.

I just recently lost an old friend, Puff, my Bearded Dragon, so I only have two older Leopard Geckos living here now. I would like to get another Bearded Dragon and try my hand at a few other varieties of geckos (maybe a Fat tail again). I would love a Chameleon, but just am not sure I could give it a proper home.

On my future would like to try list are some of those beautiful frogs, a pipa pipa, and another tarantula because I loved my son's so much. Did I also mention I have a fear of spiders too?


----------



## jaizei (Dec 23, 2011)

A couple Leopard Geckos and 2 scorpions I caught in my kitchen.


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a freakin' menagerie. I justify my insanity by explaining that its my business, but I would still have them all even if it wasn't. Shhhhhh... don't tell anyone. Certain species just really appeal to me while others I can do with out.

My tally right now includes:
5 adult sulcatas
3 juvies
15 hatchlings
10 yearling Gpp
10 hatchling Gpp
1 blacktrhoated monitor
1 bw Argentine tegu
1 green iguana
1 Northern blue-tongue skink
3 brazillian black tarantulas
3 chaco gold knee tarantulas
1 vietnamese centipede
around 100,000 dubia
around 10,000 red runner roaches
around 1000 lobster roaches
around 1000 hissers
plus my more conventional pets


Jacqui, I love that you try so hard to overcome your fears. I find that to be an admirable trait.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 23, 2011)

Currently, I just have the tortoises, box turtles, and 3 cats. In the past, I have had: Chickens, turkeys, geese, ducks, 10 rheas, 50 peacocks, pigs, barbados sheep, togenberg goat, tragopans, dogs, I always wanted Zebu cattle (miniature).


----------



## JeffG (Dec 23, 2011)

7 torts, 2 snakes, and it ranges between 30-100 lizards depending on when they have babies and when they are sold. Also a few mammals, but we all know those don't count.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 23, 2011)

I have tadpoles and snails...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 23, 2011)

We have many animals, just not other reptiles. Good poll.


----------



## Floof (Dec 23, 2011)

I love anything with reptilian, short of what would actually be able to eat me (namely, crocodilians and _maybe_ the really, really huge and temperamental monitors), and even those I admire from afar. In other words, I have snakes, and will always have snakes. I have lizards... Well, just _a_ lizard now, but don't ever see myself living without _a_ lizard in the house... Tortoises, naturally... And then there's the itty bitty Ts, who I've taken a liking to... And the roaches--they're here more for food than my enjoyment, but, as long as I have insectivores, I will have roaches!

I also have toads, but, after them, I don't see having many, if any, more amphibians, so I didn't bother adding them to my vote. 

Jacqui, I used to be terrified of spiders, too. Then one of the managers at the LPS made me hold a big female Curly Hair and proved me wrong. Still kind of creeped out by "true" spiders, but -just- creeped out beats the heck out of phobic, lol!


----------



## ijmccollum (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually, it's more like, "what I haven't kept"! When I was fisrt married, my husband told me he had a dream that we lived in a house that was stacked to the ceiling with cages of different animals -- if only he had known how true that could be. 25+ years later and he is still putting up with me.

Currently keeping:
1 cherry head tort
1.1 Sambava chameleon
1.0 blue tongue skink
1.0 albino fat tail gecko
0.1 giant day gecko
1 D. leucomelas
1 L. payahybana 
1 L. klugi
1 P. cambredgi
1 A. versicolor
1 G. pulchra 
1.0 chesapeek bay retriever
1.0 homosapien - the kid moved out.

....and then there are the animals at work....


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 13, 2012)

The only other herp that I have right now is a blue tongued skink lizard that has been with me for 12 years now. Over the years though, I have had many herps of all kinds other than turtles/tortoises. The blue tongued skink and the chelonians will always be my favorites by far though.

Other than herps, I could never live my life without dogs in it. Absolutely never.


----------

